# Updates für Ruby on Rails schließen Sicherheitslücke



## Newsfeed (18 Oktober 2010)

Ruby on Rails 2.3.10 und 3.0.1 stopfen eine bei der Verarbeitung von verschachtelten Attributen aufgetretene Sicherheitslücke.

Weiterlesen...


----------

